# Deere 1032 Refurb Project



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Late 80's machine getting some TLC for the upcoming season

As picked up:



Ordered new tires, main shaft outer bushings, and an impeller kit

One of the blades on the impeller needs to be bent back



Waiting for the parts



.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Looks to be in good shape, how old is it? I don't know anything about the build quality of the JD units.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have the same model but my impeller blades are different. They are thicker and a different shape.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Based on the serial its a 1989



Needed to take the axles and diff out to get to the bushings



Long overdue!



Even more overdue...



this diff has never been apart, no doubt about it



Cleaned up easy though







This machine will definitely benefit from an impeller kit



Tire beads are quite stubborn




Just waiting for parts now

.


----------



## Spindler (Aug 19, 2019)

*Impellar kit?*

Hello! Last weekend I nearly completed resurrecting a 1973 832. I'm excited to use it. You mentioned "could use an impellar kit" regarding your wonderful 1032. Am I overlooking something painfully obvious? I thought the rubber flaps attached to the outer edges of the impellars are taylor made, custom fit on site. No?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

With a kit like this you just mark the locations on the impeller blades, drill the holes and then bolt the pieces on...

https://www.amazon.com/Snow-Blower-Impeller-4-Blade-Universal/dp/B01AZRI716


Can also use whatever components you wish and maybe save some $. (mud flap, conveyor belt, etc)

.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

new skins are a little taller than expected, uh oh



had to tube them to seat on the rim



new valve and filter. Shoulda used a 90 valve and a straight filter but it should be fine



With the original tires it had a sloped back stance but now its just about level and should dig in better



.

With the back half done its now onto the impeller kit. Wont be very easy cause the reinforcing webs are right about where the bolts need to go. 

.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Cleaned and adjusted the carb, changed the oil, fixed 2 bent blades and installed the impeller kit 












The Fleet is ready for snow




.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks good. definitely pretty cool that it has a real differential in it. i kept the axle out of a machine once because of that. i haven't found a use for the axle yet but was thinking it would work awesome for a gas powered wheel barrow or something. 

you could put the filter first and then the fuel shutoff. not the most ideal way but makes things work with what you got.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

No snow yet or any in sight so took the 1032 out for a spin today. 

The impeller kit still needs some bedding-in anyways







.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice work on the Green Monster, Dr. Frankenstein. :grin::thumbsup:


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Sharp looking machine! Hopefully you get some snow soon!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

How did you clean the gears and housing to get them to look so great?


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks and sounds good and appears to be well built! Is that a Tecumseh engine?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

What did you put on the machine for tires?? What size?? They almost look like Rototiller tires I put on my T/B Horse...


GLuck, Jay


----------

